# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  Time for a game!!! Sex Boanerges G. pulchra :-)

## Boanerges

So one of my G. Pulchra's molted last night and I used to play a game here where I had people guess the sex of the tarantula. The fun part is even if you don't know the sex you have a 50/50 shot at guessing it and I will show you why it is the gender that it is. So this game is for everyone!!! You don't win nothing but it is fun to play  :Good Job:  The only rule is if you REALLY know what you are looking at you don't ruin it for everyone else and tell them why you know what it is. I will explain to everyone once the game is over. Here we go:

This is the G. Pulchra a couple weeks or so ago before the molt:


This is the pic of the G. pulchra after the molt. It measured 2 1/4" from front leg to back leg on the opposite side.


Here is pic number one of the molt under the microscope:


Pic number 2 of the molt under the microscope, a closer shot:


Good luck everyone  :Salute:

----------


## Step Johns

Male? I think

----------


## LGL

Female.

----------


## bsash

I have absolutely no idea, but like you said, it is just a game. I am going to guess female on this one.

----------


## Sariel

Total stab in the dark since I know diddly about spiders...


Female >.>

----------


## Boanerges

Yup, it is only a game so thank you to all who have guessed and will just guess on the answer  :Good Job:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I don't have a clue when it comes to these awesome creatures, but I am going to guess female.

----------


## ted1025

Ughhhhh male lol

----------


## Boanerges

This is a male G. pulchra:


The one everyone is guessing on is looking to be female  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Repsrul

> This is a male G. pulchra:
> 
> The one everyone is guessing on is looking to be female


I was going to say female. I have no clue what I am looking for but...

So the third picture under the microscope is a male? It look totally different from the first two picture. In your statement above "looking to be female" are you telling us it is or are you not sure? At what age can you tell? Or is it after how many times they have molted? Then you can tell. That was pretty interesting.  :Good Job:

----------


## Boanerges

> I was going to say female. I have no clue what I am looking for but...
> 
> So the third picture under the microscope is a male? It look totally different from the first two picture. In your statement above "looking to be female" are you telling us it is or are you not sure? At what age can you tell? Or is it after how many times they have molted? Then you can tell. That was pretty interesting.


The bigger they are the eaiser it is to tell what they are. As adults you don't even need a microscope to see if it is male or female. This is a B. emilia but this molt is not under a microscope and you can see clearly with the naked eye the flap (spermathecae) showing that it is a female:


I am 99.9% sure I am right. As they get bigger the flap you see on the female will get bigger too and it is eaiser to tell. Since this is the first time I have personally seen a female G. pulchra under the microscope I didn't want to say it is definitely female and bet my life on it if you know what I mean. I am pretty sure though!! This is the flap (spermathecae) you are looking for to see if it is female:


Notice the male has no flap at all.

Now once a few weeks pass and she hardens up from her molt I can look at the bottom of my female also to see whats up.
This is a male G. pulchra:

That patch of dark hairs will not be there on a female and has not been there on the one that molted out to be female. I was always pretty sure she was female just by looking at her abdomen:


Hope all this helps and I did not confuse you  :Good Job:

----------


## Boanerges

Just got a shot of the one that molted and is female on the side of her KK. If you notice she does not have that dark patch of hairs like the male does above the epigastric furrow between the first pair of book lungs  :Good Job:

----------

